# Martyrs



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2009)

Avete visto questo horror francese? Semplicemente sconvolgente. A me è piaciuto tantissimo.





http://www.cinemahorror.it/recensioni/recensione-film.asp?id=1390


----------



## corno (16 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Avete visto questo horror francese? *Semplicemente sconvolgente. A me è piaciuto tantissimo.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la tua recensione è incoraggiante...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2009)

No ma ora lo vado a cercare... ho letto e sembra interessante.

L'hai visto al cinema o in DVD?


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2009)

corno ha detto:


> la tua recensione è incoraggiante...


Guarda, è realmente malato. Ma è un capolavoro malato. Finale da incorniciare, imho.


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No ma ora lo vado a cercare... ho letto e sembra interessante.
> 
> L'hai visto al cinema o in DVD?


 Purtroppo dvd, anche se forse è stato meglio così. Al cinema poteva davvero essere troppo forte.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2009)

La protagonista si chiama Lucie, interessante

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNpDiQimK6U


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La protagonista si chiama Lucie, interessante
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNpDiQimK6U


Hai ragione  ma la vera protagonista è Ann.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai ragione  ma la vera protagonista è Ann.


Lo sto guardando giusto ora... non fare lo spoiler:mrgreen:

Mi sembra di aver capito che i colpevoli sono quelli che interrogano Ann all'inizio per sapere se Lucie ricorda.
Ma potrei sbagliare... per il momento la scena della famiglia fatta fuori col fucilone merita... se non avesse esitato col ragazzo sarebbe stata perfetta!


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo sto guardando giusto ora... non fare lo spoiler:mrgreen:
> 
> Mi sembra di aver capito che i colpevoli sono quelli che interrogano Ann all'inizio per sapere se Lucie ricorda.
> Ma potrei sbagliare... per il momento la scena della famiglia fatta fuori col fucilone merita... se non avesse esitato col ragazzo sarebbe stata perfetta!


 L'esitazione aggiunge un tocco di classe invece... ma il massimo di quella scena è quando stana la ragazzina sotto il letto!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'esitazione aggiunge un tocco di classe invece... ma il massimo di quella scena è quando stana la ragazzina sotto il letto!


Quando la stana devo dire che mi ha fatto ridere. Mi sta piacendo ma e' molto sentimentale per i miei gusti


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quando la stana devo dire che mi ha fatto ridere. Mi sta piacendo ma e' molto sentimentale per i miei gusti


ma che cazzo.... come fai a dire che sto' film è sentimentale dai!:mexican: 
Merda, c'è un'angoscia terribile in ogni fotogramma....


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma che cazzo.... come fai a dire che sto' film è sentimentale dai!:mexican:
> Merda, c'è un'angoscia terribile in ogni fotogramma....


Ti giuro che lo trovo sentimentale! Si e' appena sgozzata e' l'ho trovato molto sentimentale.

Asetto la fine per dare il mio giudizio finale... spero che Ann non esista proprio (lo penso ma bieusu!)


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2009)

Anzi no e' il contrario:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quando la stana devo dire che mi ha fatto ridere. Mi sta piacendo ma e' molto sentimentale per i miei gusti





Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti giuro che lo trovo sentimentale! *Si e' appena sgozzata e' l'ho trovato molto sentimentale.*
> 
> Asetto la fine per dare il mio giudizio finale... spero che Ann non esista proprio (lo penso ma bieusu!)


 :carneval:
Assolutamente si, la seconda parte del film è fondamentale.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :carneval:
> Assolutamente si, la seconda parte del film è fondamentale.


Ok...credo sia il contrario!


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok...credo sia il contrario!


il contrario cosa?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> il contrario cosa?


Non lo so se mi piace... mi piace il discorso che la tipa vecchia, ma il film mi sembra troppo lungo.


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo so se mi piace... mi piace il discorso che la tipa vecchia, ma il film mi sembra troppo lungo.


 vabbè appenditi :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè appenditi :carneval:


FINITO!Aleluja!
Scherzo e' un film interessante (anche se poteva durare almeno 20 minuti di meno)... il finale mi ha un po' delusa.
Vado a impiccarmi!


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> FINITO!Aleluja!
> Scherzo e' un film interessante (anche se poteva durare almeno 20 minuti di meno)... il finale mi ha un po' delusa.
> Vado a impiccarmi!


se ci pensi, per non cadere nel banale, il finale non poteva essere che quello... qualunque rivelazione metafisica avesse detto la megera ad etienne, sarebbe stata una gran cazzata. Così è una specie di master-mind. Perchè si suicida?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2009)

Ok ora te lo dico... a me non fa paura cio' che la gente potrebbe fare a me per chissa' quali cazzo di ragioni (cioe' mi fa paura, ovviamente, ma non e' quello che mi "affascina")... nella prima parte del film speravo il film procedesse andando a ravanare nella testa di Lucie e Ann... vedere i mostri che Lucie si e' creata e quelli che hanno legato Ann a Lucie.

Niente sono una donna e non sono mai contenta!


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok ora te lo dico... a me non fa paura cio' che la gente potrebbe fare a me per chissa' quali cazzo di ragioni (cioe' mi fa paura, ovviamente, ma non e' quello che mi "affascina")... nella prima parte del film speravo il film procedesse andando a ravanare nella testa di Lucie e Ann... vedere i mostri che Lucie si e' creata e quelli che hanno legato Ann a Lucie.
> 
> Niente sono una donna e non sono mai contenta!


infatti la prima parte del film esplora il mostro di Lucie... il senso di colpa divorante di essere fuggita lasciando l'altra ragazzina in balia dei torturatori, si materializza nella creatura che la perseguita la notte, e poi in quella in carne ed ossa nella casa. 
I suoi demoni la portano al suicidio.
Nella seconda si esplora tutt'altro.
Si, sei incontentabile.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> se ci pensi, per non cadere nel banale, il finale non poteva essere che quello... qualunque rivelazione metafisica avesse detto la megera ad etienne, sarebbe stata una gran cazzata. Così è una specie di master-mind. Perchè si suicida?


No cazzo meno male la vecchia megera non ha parlato altrimenti avrei riso fino alla fine dei mie di giorni!
Quello che intendevo io e' che mi sarebbe piaciuto che il film vertesse su "quello che io posso fare a me stesso" piuttosto che quello che gli altri possono fare a me


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> infatti la prima parte del film esplora il mostro di Lucie... il senso di colpa divorante di essere fuggita lasciando l'altra ragazzina in balia dei torturatori, si materializza nella creatura che la perseguita la notte, e poi in quella in carne ed ossa nella casa.
> I suoi demoni la portano al suicidio.
> Nella seconda si esplora tutt'altro.
> Si, sei incontentabile.


Ma io volevo che Lucie non esistesse proprio! Ann avrebbe dovuto essere l'unica:sonar:


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No cazzo meno male la vecchia megera non ha parlato altrimenti avrei riso fino alla fine dei mie di giorni!
> *Quello che intendevo io e' che mi sarebbe piaciuto che il film vergesse su "quello che io posso fare a me stesso*" piuttosto che quello che gli altri possono fare a me


 e quello è l'argomento della prima parte, non trovi? Poi il film muta. Fino ad un certo punto però. Perchè nella testimonianza del martirio, sempre lei fa qualcosa a se stessa. E nella rivelazione-confessione, compie l'opera.


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io volevo che Lucie non esistesse proprio! Ann sarebbe dovuta essere l'unica:sonar:


 rivedilo!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> e quello è l'argomento della prima parte, non trovi? Poi il film muta. Fino ad un certo punto però. Perchè nella testimonianza del martirio, sempre lei fa qualcosa a se stessa. E nella rivelazione-confessione, compie l'opera.


Trovo ma non e' sufficiente... nel senso che le visioni di Lucie sono causate da X e Y, quindi giustificate.
Capisco il senso generale del film, ma non lo trovo originale... dovevano essere martiri di se stesse.
Col cazzo che me lo riguardo due ore quasi di tortura!:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Trovo ma non e' sufficiente... nel senso che le visioni di Lucie sono causate da X e Y, quindi giustificate.
> Capisco il senso generale del film, ma non lo trovo originale... dovevano essere martiri di se stesse.
> Col cazzo che me lo riguardo due ore quasi di tortura!:carneval:


tu vorresti visioni ingiustificate? un non-sense insomma? Non ti seguo... ovvio che siano giustificate. Se si sfugge alla causa-effetto si va nella follia pura. Almeno nel mondo macroscopico... la volevi matta?
Come sarebbe di torture, semmai due ore di romanticismo...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> tu vorresti visioni ingiustificate? un non-sense insomma? Non ti seguo... ovvio che siano giustificate. Se si sfugge alla causa-effetto si va nella follia pura. Almeno nel mondo macroscopico... la volevi matta?
> Come sarebbe di torture, semmai due ore di romanticismo...


Tortura nel senso che e' lungo e lento:rotfl:
Si in un certo senso le volevo matte... il discorso sull'assassino che si carica dei peccati della societa' e' fenomenale!
Mi sarebbe piaciuto si fosse riferito alle due pazze piuttosto che a quella congrega di vecchi deficienti.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> rivedilo!


Ho visto che la famiglia e' la stessa della fine... ma non mi cambia un cazzo tranne renderlo ancora piu' romantico:sonar:


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2009)

*insomma*

Dopo questa bella discussione, ed il fatto che altri mi hanno consigliato di vedere questo film, con che animo e che aspettative dovrei prepararmi a vederlo?
Bruja

p.s. Grata se non diceste altro sulla trama


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dopo questa bella discussione, ed il fatto che altri mi hanno consigliato di vedere questo film, con che animo e che aspettative dovrei prepararmi a vederlo?
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. Grata se non diceste altro sulla trama


Stomaco di ferro:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Novembre 2009)

E' un film troppo crudo e realistico per essere bello ... mi è bastato il trailer per capire che non lo vedrò mai.


----------



## Nobody (17 Novembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dopo questa bella discussione, ed il fatto che altri mi hanno consigliato di vedere questo film, con che animo e che aspettative dovrei prepararmi a vederlo?
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. Grata se non diceste altro sulla trama


Se lo vedrai ( ed io te lo consiglio vivamente) cerca di uscire per quanto possibile dal discorso immediato di "violenza", che il film elargisce a piene mani. In altri film disturba, qui turba. La differenza è rilevante, imho. Manca un filtro "cinema", in quasi tutto il film. E sparisce il distacco abituale. Alla fine forse è un viaggio nella follia... da quella individuale a quella sociale, per arrivare alla più grande di tutte, quella metafisica.


----------



## Bruja (18 Novembre 2009)

*ok*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Se lo vedrai ( ed io te lo consiglio vivamente) cerca di uscire per quanto possibile dal discorso immediato di "violenza", che il film elargisce a piene mani. In altri film disturba, qui turba. La differenza è rilevante, imho. Manca un filtro "cinema", in quasi tutto il film. E sparisce il distacco abituale. Alla fine forse è un viaggio nella follia... da quella individuale a quella sociale, per arrivare alla più grande di tutte, quella metafisica.


Cercherò di avere quello spirito...di osservazione.
Grazie
Bruja


----------



## born_to_run (18 Novembre 2009)

*una porta aperta in meno*



Bruja ha detto:


> Cercherò di avere quello spirito...di osservazione.
> Grazie
> Bruja



uscito a giugno nelle sale quando la gente è al mare e quando di solito le produzioni fanno ca**re...non fa botteghino e x questo l'ho visto..il risultato è molto positivo,buono l'impatto visivo,la qualità della narrazione e la colonna sonora..anche volendo guardare con occhio critico non ci sono cazzate palesi..sì direi che è un lavoro da vedere in mezzo alla mediocrità che esce oggi


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2009)

born_to_run ha detto:


> uscito a giugno nelle sale quando la gente è al mare e quando di solito le produzioni fanno ca**re...non fa botteghino e x questo l'ho visto..il risultato è molto positivo,buono l'impatto visivo,la qualità della narrazione e la colonna sonora..anche volendo guardare con occhio critico non ci sono cazzate palesi..sì direi che è un lavoro da vedere in mezzo alla mediocrità che esce oggi


 Un film del genere soprattutto in Italia non farà mai botteghino... interessante soprattutto come i carnefici non sia visti come "mostri" ma come uomini e donne che hanno una famiglia, alle prese con i piccoli guai di tutti i giorni. Insomma sono gli stessi uomini di Abu Graib, Guantanamo, Bolzaneto, Dachau... inseriti in un sistema "sociale" malato, trasformano le loro azioni schizofrenicamente. D'altronde esperimenti sono stati fatti in tal senso, e sono stati interrotti precipitosamente tra lo spavento dei ricercatori.


----------



## Bruja (20 Novembre 2009)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Un film del genere soprattutto in Italia non farà mai botteghino... interessante soprattutto come i carnefici non sia visti come "mostri" ma come uomini e donne che hanno una famiglia, alle prese con i piccoli guai di tutti i giorni. Insomma sono gli stessi uomini di Abu Graib, Guantanamo, Bolzaneto, Dachau... inseriti in un sistema "sociale" malato, trasformano le loro azioni schizofrenicamente. D'altronde esperimenti sono stati fatti in tal senso, e sono stati interrotti precipitosamente tra lo spavento dei ricercatori.


Insomma un horror che ha preso spunto dalle molte realtà... non fosse che per questo, si presenta già come una pellicola interessante. 
Bruja


----------

